# SSR unit number



## krmlaw (Feb 2, 2013)

My confirmation says 14F ... Does that mean anything?


----------



## presley (Feb 2, 2013)

On their map, F is congress park area.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/SSMap.pdf

14 is the start of some of the room #s there.  Maybe they assign particular unit later.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 2, 2013)

> Does that mean anything?


Yes.  It means 1BR, sleeps 4, Friday check in.

SSR does not have bookable categories for location; you could be assigned (and can request) any area in the resort.


----------



## got4boys (Feb 3, 2013)

Are you a Friday Checkin?

I have a confirmation for us and it has 14S and I have a Saturday checkin.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes I'm Friday thanks everyone!


----------

